# Monza: Gilardino il sogno. Galliani e Berlusconi ci pensano.



## admin (10 Settembre 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da QN, Berlusconi e Galliani starebbero vorrebbero mettere a segno subito un grande colpo per il Monza. Si pensa ad Alberto Gilardini, attualmente svincolato, come rinforzo di lusso in attacco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da QN, Berlusconi e Galliani starebbero vorrebbero mettere a segno subito un grande colpo per il Monza. Si pensa ad Alberto Gilardini, attualmente svincolato, come rinforzo di lusso in attacco.



Credo andrebbe e in serie C sarebbe un bomber da 20 gol in 20 partite


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2018)

E a citofonare a destro no?


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Settembre 2018)

Il perfetto esempio del fatto che se sarà Galliani a fare mercato, per il Monza saranno tempi grigissimi. Non conosce i giocatori se non i soliti, non sa costruire le squadre e non si affiderà mai ad altri.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Settembre 2018)

matri?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da QN, Berlusconi e Galliani starebbero vorrebbero mettere a segno subito un grande colpo per il Monza. Si pensa ad Alberto Gilardini, attualmente svincolato, come rinforzo di lusso in attacco.



Mi aspetto anche il colpaccio Adebayor: "..certi amori non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano..."


----------

